# Dose increased - how long before I feel it?



## legalbeagle (Aug 17, 2010)

I've just had my dose increased slightly from 50 mcg to 75 mcg this week. When will the increase kick in?
________
easy vape vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

legalbeagle said:


> I've just had my dose increased slightly from 50 mcg to 75 mcg this week. When will the increase kick in?


If this is T4 only, I would say about 4 weeks but it takes around 8 weeks to feel the full effect and that is why it is wise to lab at the 8 week mark.

If your med has T3; about 72 hours.

Hope you are feeling better and soon!


----------



## legalbeagle (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!! Its just T4. I was expecting immediate relief so a bit gutted when I didn't feel any different  Now I understand why! 8 weeks it is!
________
cheap vaporizers


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

One important rule: YMMV [your mileage may vary].


----------

